# Parrot CK3100 Issue



## g4quattro (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm looking for help with installation of the Parrot CK3100 into my rally car, which has a normal 12v battery. Ultimately I want to integrate the Parrot with the Peltor intercom (already installed), so that we can use the Parrot to make calls via a mobile/cell phone utilising the headphones/microphones built into our helmets. I already had a couple of spare CK3100 systems in the workshop.

I thought I'd start by getting the CK3100 blue-box/brain installed and proceed from there. I thought that would be the easy part, but I've already hit a problem which has got me puzzled. Basically, as soon I powered up the brain it's fried one of the components inside. Obviously I don't want to proceed any further until I understand exactly what's happened and what I need to do to prevent it happening again.

I have attached a few pictures to help explain the problem ...



One pic shows the burned/fried component. Another pic shows the same (good/undamaged) component on another CK3100 PBC. Another shows the circuit board and the location of the component (bottom right in the red box) and one pic is a diagram of the pin connections for power supply, etc. 

So, with just the power plug connected to the brain I proceeded as follows:


1. Connected cable from pin 1 to 12v supply (battery) via fuse
2. Connected cable from pin 2 to 12v supply (ignition) via fuse
3. Connected cable from pin 3 to ground

As I connected the pin 3 cable to ground there was a small spark between the end of the cable and the ground, followed by a pop from within the blue box. When I opened the blue box I found the fried component.

I then took a second blue box and repeated steps 1-3 above, but instead of connecting the cable from pin 3 to ground I checked pin 3 with a multi-meter and found 12v. This doesn't seem quite right, and I feel sure that if I'd connected the cable from pin 3 on the second blue box to ground it would fry the same component!

With the power plug disconnected from the replacement blue box I have measured the resistance across pins 1-3 (battery 12v supply to ground) and pins 2-3 (ignition 12v supply to ground) as follows:

Pins 1-3 = 7.5 kohms
Pins 2-3 = 1 kohms

My initial questions are:


1. Why am I seeing 12v on pin 3 of the power supply plug ?
2. Are the resistance measurements above correct ?
3. What is the component which has been fried and how/where can I obtain a replacement to repair the original brain ?
4. What can I do to fix the underlying problem ?


Perhaps someone has a blue-box which they can check with a multi-meter to compare the voltage and resistances at pin 3 with mine .... ?



Any help/advice will be much appreciated, thanks.


Cheers,
Nick


----------

